

Thriving in the coming game mechanics hype cycle - ryanelkins
http://cykod.com/blog/post/2010-05-thriving-in-the-coming-game-mechanics-hype-cycle

======
vitovito
I recently held a workshop on applying game mechanics, in this case to a
calendaring system.

Details are here: <http://vi.to/workshop/20100426/>

My notes are here: <http://vi.to/gmnotes>

Between going through the exercise (especially with others doing it and then
collaborating on additional iterations) and all of the reference material,
coming up with compelling game mechanics and metagame mechanics should be
doable for anyone.

~~~
ryanelkins
This is pretty interesting to read over other people's designs. It's
interesting to see what they want to do and then think about how, as a
developer, you would actually accomplish that feature.

